# Famous "pit bull" dogs



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to make a few shirts that feature famous "pit bull" dogs. The new breed ordinance sees its day in court on July 12th here and I want to make up some shirts to pass out so we can show our pit bull pride.
I am talking about dogs like stubby, Helen kellers dog, ect. I could also use pics of the old war posters that featured the apbt or staffys, anything that puts our breed in a positive light. so if anybody has any good sites or pictures that would be great. thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This page has a few

Famous American Pit Bull Terriers

I'll try to dig up some more for you


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

any help is appreciated!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

petey from the little rascals for sure.







i found some old pics of pitbulls with kids if your interested


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

^ awesome thank you guys, keep it coming. I am planning on making a few different shirts featuring these American heros and icons


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Old war poster
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_J9W3rGQLZ...AAAEE/f20rcRRaSVk/s320/pit-bull-war-image.jpg

awesome picture of Stubby
http://www.jobs4dogs.com/resources/stubby.jpg

Makes for an awesome Shirt, real artsy looking ( EDIT: i guess i forgot the R in shirt sorry  )

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/56/b/AAAAC7zDTr8AAAAAAFa9Dg.jpg?v=1245913000000

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PGvSoaafXiI/Sxp0ufUyNWI/AAAAAAAAHPQ/r8heBPt82NQ/s400/obey-pit-bull.jpg

If you go down a little on this link i guess the pit bull terrier was the only dog to make the over of Life magazine 3 times. 
http://www.pbrc.net/poppysplace/famouspitbulls.html
Hope this helped a little


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sargent Stubby's breed is debatable, resembles a Boston Terrier more so than a APBT (of that time)

Here are some heroes though.
Pitbull Advocate 101 | Heroic American pit bull terriers & "pit bull-types"

And some famous ones
Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i made one with the same writting just a different pic so its bigger









if you want ill change the font and send it to you since the "wwI I saved" kinda looks awkward didnt notice before i saved.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Sargent Stubby's breed is debatable, resembles a Boston Terrier more so than a APBT (of that time)


yeah I was guessing a staffy bull but he falls into the category of the "pit bull" type dogs so he is perfect.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ooh yah the RCA dog is a pitbull XD almost forgot

Pitbull Advocate 101 | Heroic American pit bull terriers & pit bull-types


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what about famous people who own the dogs? People always think celebrities know what they are doing... Like a picture with their dog? or not what you are looking for??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know of quite a few, Alicia Silverstone, Rachel Ray, John Stewart, Jessica Alba, shoot too many to name, here's a link with a few 

Fun Facts: Famous Pit Bulls | www.cesarsway.com


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I know your saying you want to make T-shirts but cafepress has alot of great t-shirts with positive statements on them already. Just go through them and you will see what I mean. Not what you are looking for but I figured I would share 
http://www.cafepress.com/+pit-bull+t-shirts


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here this one has pics 
http://www.trupitbull.com/FamousPeople.html


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cool link Krystal!!! Probably might need to be updated withOUT jesse james hahaha Your pics look like actual put out there pictures, not my stalker ones below, lmao

here is my fav Tommy lol









too bad you cant see his face...









he looks like a goof in this pic, lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ames said:


> cool link Krystal!!! Probably might need to be updated withOUT jesse james hahaha Your pics look like actual put out there pictures, not my stalker ones below, lmao
> 
> here is my fav Tommy lol
> 
> ...


What a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

The Truth About Pitbulls


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i have to admit that this is the first time ive really taken a close look at pics of sgt stubby. that dog doesnt resemble a pit bull type dog in any way, at least not to me. i always knew his breed was debatable but calling him a pit bull is one SERIOUS stretch of the imagination.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

bearsxx said:


> The Truth About Pitbulls


i like this site. the part about more children being killed by their parents is especially interesting to me. i think that to combat this, we need to start some PSL, or parent specific legislation. we need to get rid of all these parents in order to protect our nations children!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

rob32 said:


> i think that to combat this, we need to start some *PSL, or parent specific legislation.* we need to get rid of all these parents in order to protect our nations children!


Yup spay and neuter :roll:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yup spay and neuter :roll:


ya know, i really do believe that some people just shouldnt have kids. but, that is a discussion for another forum i think


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

rob32 said:


> ya know, i really do believe that some people just shouldnt have kids. but, that is a discussion for another forum i think


Yes, and we don't want to highjack D's thread


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

rob32 said:


> i have to admit that this is the first time ive really taken a close look at pics of sgt stubby. that dog doesnt resemble a pit bull type dog in any way, at least not to me. i always knew his breed was debatable but calling him a pit bull is one SERIOUS stretch of the imagination.


hellen kellers dog looks just like sgt stubby in some pics


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> hellen kellers dog looks just like sgt stubby in some pics


thats the problem with some of those old pics, its hard to really get a good idea of what something looked like. digital cameras are awesome!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks all for tthe help! you guys are awesome


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

kg420 said:


> This page has a few
> 
> Famous American Pit Bull Terriers
> 
> I'll try to dig up some more for you


i think the nail has been hit on the head


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

anybody know of any good pics of Popsicle??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This one has a nice face shot 

U.S. Customs Today - October 2002 - Kool K-9 Popsicle retires


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

that should work thanks! I am also looking for a big and clear face shot of sgt. stubby. all the shots are small versions not sure if I can have them blow them up or not?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm let me see if I can dig up a good one of old Stubby


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you i appreciate it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't find any clear face shots, just the small ones from Parade Mag.  I'll post anything else good I find though


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i couldnt either the clearest one i found that was just and upfront face shot was the firt pic i posted of him


----------

